# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  "не" с разными частями речи

## kamka

В этих случаях нужно "не" раздельно писать, или слитно? 
он был благодарен ей, и не важно, знала она об этом, или нет
разве это не правда?
далеко не достатечно изучены правила
не отправленное сестре письмо 
спасибо

----------


## Звездочёт

С прилагательными и наречиями частица «не» пишется, обычно, слитно. Слово «неправда» является самостоятельным существительным, и потому в этом слове «не» пишется слитно, хотя и кажется, что «неправда» = «не» + «правда» (как «not true»). Поскольку «неправда» является самостоятельным существительным, можно сказать, например: «Вокруг много неправды/лжи». 
он был благодарен ей, и неважно, знала она об этом, или нет
разве это неправда?
далеко недостаточно изучены правила неотправленное сестре письмо 
Однако если предложение состоит из двух частей и содержит в себе противопоставление двух понятий, второе из которых получается путём отрицания первого понятия, то частица «не» перестаёт быть частью слова. Такие предложения, обычно, имеют союз «а», реже «но». 
Например:
1) _Разве это не правда, а вымысел?_ Здесь противопоставляются два понятия: правда и вымысел. При этом вымысел -- это противоположность правды (не + правда = вымысел).
2) Т_ы думаешь, что выучил правила достаточно. Но, на самом деле, ты выучил их не достаточно, а слабо._ Здесь слабо (о знании) = не + достаточно.

----------


## Zaya

> Такие предложения…

 *Звездочёт*, насколько я знаю, «обычно» — не вводное, запятыми не выделяется.  

> далеко не достаточно изучены правила

 Нет, после «далеко» «не» с наречиями и прилагательными раздельно пишется. Остальное комментировать не буду, лучше дам ссылку на авторитетный источник.  

> 4.      Пишутся раздельно с не наречия на -о, если при них в качестве пояснительного слова стоит отрицательное наречие, начинающееся с ни, либо сочетание _далеко не, вовсе не, отнюдь не_ (ср. §66, п. 6, примеч. 1, подпункт 2), например: докладчик говорил нисколько не убедительно, рукопись отредактирована отнюдь не плохо. Но: никак невозможно (никак играет роль усилительного слова; ср.: совершенно невозможно).

  

> Примечание 1. Раздельное написание не с прилагательным, имеющим при себе пояснительные слова, встречается: 
> <…> 
> 2)       при наличии в качестве пояснительных слов отрицательных местоимений и наречий (начинающихся с ни) или сочетаний _далеко не, вовсе не, отнюдь не,_ например: никому не известный адрес, ни в чем не повинные люди, нисколько не понятное выражение, ничуть не вредный напиток, далеко не простое решение, вовсе не бесплодные поиски, отнюдь не новый сюжет; ср.: неведомыми мне путями – никому не ведомыми путями; но.: В жизни ничего нет невозможного; В том, в чем обвиняется мой сосед, нет ничего незаконного (отрицательное местоимение ничего не зависит от прилагательных, а само ими поясняется);

 http://www.evartist.narod.ru/text1/38.htm  *kamka*, на этом сайте ты можешь найти подробный ответ на твой вопрос (приведенные мной цитаты тоже удобней читать там). Замечу только, что в некоторых случаях возможно двоякое написание.

----------


## Звездочёт

> Пишутся раздельно с не наречия на -о, если при них в качестве пояснительного слова стоит отрицательное наречие, начинающееся с ни, либо сочетание далеко не, вовсе не, отнюдь не (ср. §66, п. 6, примеч. 1, подпункт 2)

 а... да, есть такое. Но предложение "далеко не достаточно изучены правила" воспринялось мной как неблагозвучное, и слово "далеко" я принял за слово со значением "очень" в неудачном переводе.    

> Звездочёт, насколько я знаю, «обычно» — не вводное, запятыми не выделяется.

 Дело в том, что в правиле о вводных словах есть уточнение, согласно которому предложение может быть двузначно, и нельзя проверить слово на "вводность", если так можно выразиться, простым изъятием его из предложения. 
Вот пример: «Прежде всего нужно говорить именно об этом». Если автор сделал ударение на «прежде всего», то эта пара слов выступает в роли слова «сначала», и тогда запятая не ставится. Однако если автор делал интонацией ударение на слове «этом», «прежде всего» становится вводным, и после него должна стоять запятая. 
Или вот ещё пример из Розенталя: «Он безусловно прав». Здесь «безусловно» = «абсолютно» и указывает степень правоты. Но предложение может быть написано и как: «Он, безусловно, прав». В этом случае «безусловно» указывает на уверенность в правоте. 
Поскольку я обрамлял паузами слово «обычно» при мысленном произнесении своих слов, для меня ситуация с запятыми в этом случае становится уже не такой прозрачной. В школе мне бы за эти запятые почти наверняка надавали бы по рукам, поскольку там не приветствуются языковые изыски. Но если углубляться в язык, то ситуация перестаёт быть простой. Так что мне и самому интересно выслушать экспертное мнение по поводу этой ситуации.

----------


## Оля

> Так что мне и самому интересно выслушать экспертное мнение по поводу этой ситуации.

 Мое мнение не экспертное, но я тоже считаю, что выделять запятыми "обычно" нельзя ни при каких интонационных паузах. Это примерно то же самое, что ставить запятую между подлежащим и сказуемым и аргументировать это тем, что интонационно ты делаешь там паузу.

----------


## Звездочёт

Хм... Раз это вызывает нарекания, попробую перестроиться.  ::

----------


## vox05

> В этих случаях нужно "не" раздельно писать, или слитно? 
> не отправленное сестре письмо 
> спасибо

 http://www.evartist.narod.ru/text1/38.htm  
Мне кажется, что тут раздельно - согласно
66.6.1.3
Письмо не может быть "неотправлено сестре"
Либо "неотправленное письмо сестре" - письмо сестре,  неотправленное,
либо "не отправленное сестре письмо" - письмо, которое не было отправлено сестре.
Например "несмазанные маслом петли" - вроде бы тоже надо раздельно, потому что не бывает "несмазанных маслом" чего-либо.

----------


## kamka

н-да, русская орфография это просто ужас!!! 
у меня есть все эти правила, но всё-таки иногда трудно мне решить слитно что-то писать, или раздельно   ::  
Что касается неотправленного письма, я знаю если эта фраза без дополнения (нпр. не отправленное отцом письмо) надо писать слитно, и вот не знаю что с этой сестрой? Который это случай будет?
не отправленное сестре письмо 
большое спасибо Вам всем за ответы и помощь!

----------


## Звездочёт

Правописание «не» с частями речи – проблема для самих русских. http://rus.1september.ru/2003/10/5.htm
а это комментарий к ней http://rus.1september.ru/articlef.php?ID=200301006 
Попробую воспользоваться алгоритмом И. В. Вялых для последнего предложения. _(не)отправленное сестре письмо_
«(не)отправленное» от глагола несовершенного вида «отправлять», глагола переходного вида => слово «(не)отправленное»  является причастием, и алгоритм ведёт нас к пункту 4. С частицей «ни» что-либо в этом предложении отсутствует, в творительном падеже (как в примере «не отправленное отцом письмо») тут тоже ничего нет. Вывод: писать как обычное прилагательное.  
Есть какие-нибудь замечания?

----------


## Полуношник

> Правописание «не» с частями речи – проблема для самих русских. http://rus.1september.ru/2003/10/5.htm
> а это комментарий к ней http://rus.1september.ru/articlef.php?ID=200301006 
> Попробую воспользоваться алгоритмом И. В. Вялых для последнего предложения. _(не)отправленное сестре письмо_
> «(не)отправленное» от глагола несовершенного вида «отправлять», глагола переходного вида => слово «(не)отправленное»  является причастием, и алгоритм ведёт нас к пункту 4. С частицей «ни» что-либо в этом предложении отсутствует, в творительном падеже (как в примере «не отправленное отцом письмо») тут тоже ничего нет. Вывод: писать как обычное прилагательное.  
> Есть какие-нибудь замечания?

 А где в слове "неотправленное"  _-мый_?

----------


## Звездочёт

Так, ага, увлёкся.  ::  А ведь так всё было красиво!  ::

----------


## kamka

а зачем "мый" нужно?

----------


## Полуношник

> а зачем "мый" нужно?

 На тех сайтах, на который привёл ссылки Звездочёт, рассматриваются слова на _-мый_: непобедимый, неустрашимый и так далее. В слове "неотправленный" _-мый_ нет, поэтому те правила для него не подходят.  
Правда во второй ссылке есть таблица с более общими правилами написания слов с_ не-_.

----------


## Zaya

> большое спасибо *вам* всем за ответы и помощь!

   ::

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka  большое спасибо *вам* всем за ответы и помощь!

 да, такая глупая привычка из польского.   ::  
а если я бы обращалась к одному человеку, с котором я на "вы", тогда можно с прописьной?

----------


## Zaya

> да, такая глупая привычка из польского.   
> а если бы я обращалась к одному человеку, с которым я на "вы", тогда можно с прописной? (в слове "прописная" нет мягкого знака)

 http://www.efl.ru/forum/threads/33326/ Читать только третье сообщение.  ::    

> c прописной буквы местоимение Вы (Ваш, Вам и т. д.) употребляется: 
> при обращении к одному конкретному (физическому или юридическому) лицу в официальных сообщениях <…>; 
> в личных письмах к одному конкретному лицу (факультативное написание - выбор определяет сам пишущий, выражая или не выражая вежливое или уважительное отношение к адресату), в том числе и по e-mail.

  

> Во всех остальных случаях используется строчное написание местоимения вы: 
> <…> 
> при обращении к пользователю на web-странице;

 Только я почему-то помню, что написание с прописной означает не просто уважение (оба варианта уважительны), а особое, подчеркнутое уважение.

----------


## Звездочёт

Да, в деловой переписке уже прочно закрепилось писать местоимение "Вы" с прописной буквы в знак особенного уважения (а на самом деле из лести!  ::  ). Вслед за ней эту привычку начали перенимать в рекламе и интернете, тем более, это подкрепляется тем, что в других языках это является правилом, а в нашу эпоху общения без границ, когда разные языки свободно смешиваются и сплавляются, создаётся впечталение, что "так и было". Но если бы пришлось сдавать экзамен по русскому языкому, такое Вы однозначно и сурово было бы расценено как ошибка.

----------

